# WARNING!!! ALL DRIVERS MUST READ THIS NOW!!!



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

ATTENTION ALL DRIVERS:

I’m a Lyft driver and I just picked up a lady from downtown Chicago and I drove her 18 miles/ 25 minutes in a thunderstorm to O’hare airport and Lyft charged her $83.14 and Lyft paid me $19.27 WE ARE GETTING RIPPED OFF MASSIVELY! If you’re wondering why you’re doing nothing wrong and then getting bad ratings then now you know why.

To Summarize:

1. We are beating ourselves and our cars up and paying over four bucks a gallon in gas. 

2. They are overcharging the passengers and then keeping all of the money

3. Passengers are pissed off because they're paying five times the normal rate and they’re taking it out on the drivers by giving us lower ratings and then Lyft and Uber in return are penalizing us for having lower ratings when they’re the reason for it!

The passenger showed me her phone and I seen it with my own eyes and she paid $83.14 and THEN she felt that she needed to apologize for not being able to give me a tip!

SO WE GET ROBBED, GET BAD RATINGS, LOSE OUR PERKS AND WE LOSE OUR TIPS AND ITS BEING DONE BY TWO DIRTY GREEDY COMPANIES WHO ARE WORTH BILLIONS OF DOLLARS!

HOW MUCH MONEY HAVE THEY STOLEN FROM US? 
AND WHAT ARE WE GOING TO DO ABOUT THIS?


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

1)Dumb thread title...just dumb. It's vague, alarmist, and redundant as there are probably 150 other threads on this board exclaiming the same.

2)Passengers and drivers have the same option....don't use the app if you don't like the price/pay

3)The companies are worth billions of dollars....they are "valued" at billions of dollars by "gamblers" some will win, more will lose. 

4)"We" are going to do nothing. The apps are very well engineered to exploit stupid people.

5)Have a nice day


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> AND WHAT ARE WE GOING TO DO ABOUT THIS?


WE’RE GOING TO LEARN TO POST CLICKBAIT TITLES IN ALL CAPS!!!!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Dont drive..its that simple..seek another job


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SicilianDude said:


> WE ARE GETTING RIPPED OFF MASSIVELY!


This became news when? ............................August, 2014 or so.....................................?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Rookie . This is why i have been asking all pax on longer trips what they have been paying.
Do you want to pay me cash pax ? It saves you 20 . It would pay me triple earnings.
That 100 dollar day your grinding for could be 300 or 400 . 
I know some drivers that cancel half there airport rides and accept cash on longer trips .


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

SicilianDude said:


> ATTENTION ALL DRIVERS:
> 
> I’m a Lyft driver and I just picked up a lady from downtown Chicago and I drove her 18 miles/ 25 minutes in a thunderstorm to O’hare airport and Lyft charged her $83.14 and Lyft paid me $19.27 WE ARE GETTING RIPPED OFF MASSIVELY! If you’re wondering why you’re doing nothing wrong and then getting bad ratings then now you know why.
> 
> ...





HPRohit said:


> 1)Dumb thread title...just dumb. It's vague, alarmist, and redundant as there are probably 150 other threads on this board exclaiming the same.
> 
> 2)Passengers and drivers have the same option....don't use the app if you don't like the price/pay
> 
> ...


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

It was your own fault that you decided to drive in thunderstorm. How much they charge to their customers is not our business. Our business is to stay away from avoidable weather conditions or road conditions. And to avoid from potential accidents. When there are less or no car in the area, Lyft or Uber will charge more to their customers. But you shouldn't be on the road.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> Dont drive..its that simple..seek another job


“Seek A job”

FTFY


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

It’s your fault for accepting a ride without surge during traffic. If you don’t accept someone else will take it and pull them out of the zone and cause surge.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Did everyone forget about why we’re even here? We are all here because we want to make money and be treated fairly and what other topic is more important then this one? 

compa


Wildgoose said:


> It was your own fault that you decided to drive in thunderstorm. How much they charge to their customers is not our business. Our business is to stay away from avoidable weather conditions or road conditions. And to avoid from potential accidents. When there are less or no car in the area, Lyft or Uber will charge more to their customers. But you shouldn't be on the road.


What does that have to do with anything? 

$84 - Passenger pays for a normally $30 ride. 
$19 - Is what the driver gets paid. 
$63 - Is what Lyft makes. 

You agree with this? We drive to the ghetto and we risk our lives and we beat up our car and we do this in the middle of a thunderstorm and they charge the passenger $84 and they pay us $19.00 and they quietly keep $63 for doing nothing but dispatch a call to us while we do all of the work and then the passenger takes their frustration out on us and they give us a lower rating and then Lyft penalizes us for having a low rating and you think this is ok? 

Seriously!? If there’s nothing wrong with it then why don’t they disclose this information to us like Uber does? How many times has this happened and how much money have we lost because of this? 

Whose side are you on your family’s side or the rich corporate thief whose ripping us off and driving around in a 100K Mercedes that we’re paying for? 

I didn’t know that this was happening at this level and what I want to know is how many thousands of dollars have I lost over the six years I’ve been working for them and if you disagree with anything I’m saying then you must be one of the corporate guys pretending to be a driver because I don’t want believe you’re that stupid to find this acceptable.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> It’s your fault for accepting a ride without surge during traffic. If you don’t accept someone else will take it and pull them out of the zone and cause surge.


Dude you’re getting severely ripped off doesn’t that matter to you?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

HPRohit said:


> 1)Dumb thread title...just dumb. It's vague, alarmist, and redundant as there are probably 150 other threads on this board exclaiming the same.


True, the title was overblown, but this kind of thing takes care of itself in the long run. If someone makes a habit of posting clickbait thread titles and gets known for it then people will remember the username and soon learn to pass their threads over instead of clicking into them.

I think he can be given a pass this time.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> Did everyone forget about why we’re even here? We are all here because we want to make money and be treated fairly and what other topic is more important then this one?
> 
> compa
> 
> ...



The basic is that we agree to their pay per miles and minutes. We didn't agree to 70% or some commission rate. So there is nothing we could do. When you don't see any surge on the map, you shouldn't expect that you would get paid more.
I understand your frustration over this matter but this kind of things happen all the time.
Any way, please just consider for your safety and don't go out there anting when the weather is bad. Let their customers suffer and then they will suffer. That's the way how we can revenge them.


----------



## daveinlv (Jun 9, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> ATTENTION ALL DRIVERS:
> 
> I’m a Lyft driver and I just picked up a lady from downtown Chicago and I drove her 18 miles/ 25 minutes in a thunderstorm to O’hare airport and Lyft charged her $83.14 and Lyft paid me $19.27 WE ARE GETTING RIPPED OFF MASSIVELY! If you’re wondering why you’re doing nothing wrong and then getting bad ratings then now you know why.
> 
> ...



STOP DRIVING FOR THESE THEVES.. THAT IS THE ONLY TO PROTECT YOURSELF...


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Truly a sad partnership we are enduring. The passengers should be mad as hell and from what I've been reading on Twitter they are. And we are taking the brunt of their anger. Fun job it isn't.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> Did everyone forget about why we’re even here? *We are all here because we want to* make money and *be treated fairly* and what other topic is more important then this one?












Many come into rideshare with the "rulebook from the outside world". This rulebook is applicable to many companies, where fairness and honesty are recognised concepts. However, when Uberlyfting, you have to throw the rulebook out the window. It doesn't apply. You are playing against a stacked deck within a heavily restrictive system that Uberlyft has crafted and made more and more restrictive over the years to ensure that a greater proportion of revenue from pax remains in their pockets, as opposed to yours.

Referring to your "why we are here" statement above, yes, what you _can_ do is make _some_ money within the system that Uberlyft has created. You just can't make as much money as would be possible if Uberlyft did not operate such a restrictive system.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SicilianDude said:


> ATTENTION ALL DRIVERS:
> 
> I’m a Lyft driver and I just picked up a lady from downtown Chicago and I drove her 18 miles/ 25 minutes in a thunderstorm to O’hare airport and Lyft charged her $83.14 and Lyft paid me $19.27 WE ARE GETTING RIPPED OFF MASSIVELY! If you’re wondering why you’re doing nothing wrong and then getting bad ratings then now you know why.
> 
> ...


You got LESS THAN 25% !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 601027
> 
> 
> Many come into rideshare with the "rulebook from the outside world". This rulebook is applicable to many companies, where fairness and honesty are recognised concepts. However, when Uberlyfting, you have to throw the rulebook out the window. It doesn't apply. You are playing against a stacked deck within a heavily restrictive system that Uberlyft has crafted and made more and more restrictive over the years to ensure that a greater proportion of revenue from pax remains in their pockets, as opposed to yours.
> ...


Drivers used to get 80% !!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> True, the title was overblown, but this kind of thing takes care of itself in the long run. If someone makes a habit of posting clickbait thread titles and gets known for it then people will remember the username and soon learn to pass their threads over instead of clicking into them.
> 
> I think he can be given a pass this time.


CLICK BAIT AVERTS WORLD ENDING !


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> Dude you’re getting severely ripped off doesn’t that matter to you?


No because I don’t take rides that rip me off. This was a 25 minute 25 mile ride with surge. Pax paid less than my fare. You’ll get there one day, kid. The worst I’ve seen is a 65/35 split. And yes I used to live in Chicago before I fled.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

"Just quit" and "you agreed to this" don't go far with me. Uber and Lyft are a duopoly in most the US. Wall Street and the State collude to destroy any competition these companies would have otherwise.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This became news when? ............................August, 2014 or so.....................................?



Uber and Lyft grabbing outrageous cuts didn't happen until at least two years later when they secretly implemented their Upfront Pricing scam. After months of secrecy they were forced to "come clean" about UP in the spring of 2017.

There was a massive rate cut in the summer of 2014 that radically changed the rideshare business for the worse, but in those days the drivers received 75/80% of the fare (excluding the "safety fee"/"booking fee").

Thus, Uber and Lyft also made a lot less money on each ride after the rate cuts. But that was more than offset by the tremendous increase in value of the companies themselves.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> Did everyone forget about why we’re even here? We are all here because we want to make money and be treated fairly and what other topic is more important then this one?
> 
> compa
> 
> ...


When you post this type of topic on the Complaints Forum, where by the way it's supposed to be posted, you're gonna get the usual narcissists/political ideologues who will attack the post and you. They're focused on their own benefit 1000%, they support the status quo and will attack anyone who wants to change it.

You'll see the same nice "if you don't like it then quit" folks on Facebook, Reddit, Youtube, etc.

My standing advice for people like you is to gather as many of these ride invoices as possible and contact the media.

This is one of those situations where the drivers and pax have a common interest, so use that to your advantage.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> Truly a sad partnership we are enduring. The passengers should be mad as hell and from what I've been reading on Twitter they are. And we are taking the brunt of their anger. Fun job it isn't.


Use the pax anger to your advantage by informing them and the media that oftentimes the drivers are getting a tiny percentage of the fare.

This is one of those times that drivers and pax share a common interest. Use that to your advantage by contacting the media.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> True, the title was overblown, but this kind of thing takes care of itself in the long run. If someone makes a habit of posting clickbait thread titles and gets known for it then people will remember the username and soon learn to pass their threads over instead of clicking into them.
> 
> I think he can be given a pass this time.


Hey man, I don’t give a crap about getting a bunch of clicks to my post I’m not here to win some popularity contest my posts are real time issues that affect many people and don’t forget this is a forum not an American idol audition. 

What I posted is way more relevant then half of the stuff that is on here and if you’re a dedicated driver then this should be a major concern for you.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 601027
> 
> 
> Many come into rideshare with the "rulebook from the outside world". This rulebook is applicable to many companies, where fairness and honesty are recognised concepts. However, when Uberlyfting, you have to throw the rulebook out the window. It doesn't apply. You are playing against a stacked deck within a heavily restrictive system that Uberlyft has crafted and made more and more restrictive over the years to ensure that a greater proportion of revenue from pax remains in their pockets, as opposed to yours.
> ...


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for taking the time to respond like an adult and I understand where you’re coming from but you have to admit that scenarios like mine happens to everybody and it’s a spit in the face! 

Just the fact that the passenger says to me:

“I’m sorry that I can’t give you a tip because the fare was $84 instead of the $28 usual fare” 

has now directly affected our income and for what so we can make the rich richer? How can anyone tell me that I’m wrong about this?


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

bone-aching-work said:


> "Just quit" and "you agreed to this" don't go far with me. Uber and Lyft are a duopoly in most the US. Wall Street and the State collude to destroy any competition these companies would have otherwise.


I agree and the only people who say that are just the uneducated who were destined to be a fall in the line type of guy who has no balls to chase a dream or it’s someone directly related to the corporate criminals.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> Thanks for taking the time to respond like an adult and I understand where you’re coming from but you have to admit that scenarios like mine happens to everybody and it’s a spit in the face!
> 
> Just the fact that the passenger says to me:
> 
> ...


Gather your invoices and contact the media. High rideshare prices is a hot topic in the media these days so get the word out to the media and the public that the drivers are not benefitting from the high prices.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> When you post this type of topic on the Complaints Forum, where by the way it's supposed to be posted, you're gonna get the usual narcissists/political ideologues who will attack the post and you. They're focused on their own benefit 1000%, they support the status quo and will attack anyone who wants to change it.
> 
> You'll see the same nice "if you don't like then quit" folks on Facebook, Reddit, Youtube, etc.
> 
> ...


That’s a good idea and I think that everyone should do the same thing because setting up some sophisticated algorithms that are programmed to overcharge someone $84 and then pay the guy whose doing all of the work only $19 shouldn’t be acceptable to any rideshare driver in the world.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> WE’RE GOING TO LEARN TO POST CLICKBAIT TITLES IN ALL CAPS!!!!


Congratulations to Moran #1 and for his intelligent response. Must be an undercover corporate guy disguised as a driver or he’s just in bed with one of them.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> That’s a good idea and I think that everyone should do the same thing because setting up some sophisticated algorithms that are programmed to overcharge someone $84 and then pay the guy whose doing all of the work only $19 shouldn’t be acceptable to any rideshare driver in the world.


The issue is not overcharging the customer. The issue is why does the RS company who only runs an app and pays for the car insurance for the ride needs to take* 77% *of the fare and the driver gets a measly *23%.* The commission structure should be the other way around. If that was the case, you would not care how much the pax was charged as long as they paid.

*So, the issue is the fairness of the contract which pays the drivers at 1979 Taxi rates. 

  *


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Dont drive..its that simple..seek another job


Congratulations to Moran #2 and his intelligent response and now Moran #1 has a friend.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> “Seek A job”
> 
> FTFY


And congratulations to Moran #3 and his intelligent response and since there’s three of you now that means you guys can have an authorized AA MEETING.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> Congratulations to Moran #1 and for his intelligent response. Must be an undercover corporate guy disguised as a driver


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> Hey man, I don’t give a crap about getting a bunch of clicks to my post I’m not here to win some popularity contest my posts are real time issues that affect many people and don’t forget this is a forum not an American idol audition.


No, my post had nothing to do with your popularity; it wasn't about you. My post was from a reader's point of view - the guy was miffed because he thought that the title didn't fit the thread, I might comment was that it doesn't matter because readers will over time identify the various posters who use clickbait titles.

For clarity, I am not saying that you are someone who regularly does this. Again, this isn't about you.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

S,D dude say what you want after over 20,000 rides on all platforms. if you cannot game the system somewhat. thats your problem..
#2 moran here pays is always decent..


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

What's a moran? Sounds like a popular thing. Can I be one too?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> What's a moran? Sounds like a popular thing. Can I be one too?


We had a Congressman named Jim Moran. He was a moron as well. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I want my money, OC


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> What's a moran?


A “moran” is how a moron spells moron.
😄


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Just read the first 10 replies to this thread. Tough crowd!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

OK, I won't pile on many of the comments that are here, but what I will say that you are 100% correct in your assessment, but do you honestly think that no one here knows that the apps are ripping them off? You have a right to start another thread on this topic, but if you would have searched, you would have seen that your thread is number 10,463 on this same topic. This is the reason you got a lot of "rude" comments.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

my take away is you get rain where you live. Nice. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> WE’RE GOING TO LEARN TO POST CLICKBAIT TITLES IN ALL CAPS!!!!


YES !!!


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Know what's funny? Lyft and Uber are bleed money and barely profitable at times.

As a frugal passenger, Uber and Lyft lose money on me for every ride because I only use it when there's lucrative promos, discounts, etc.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> ATTENTION ALL DRIVERS:
> 
> I’m a Lyft driver and I just picked up a lady from downtown Chicago and I drove her 18 miles/ 25 minutes in a thunderstorm to O’hare airport and Lyft charged her $83.14 and Lyft paid me $19.27 WE ARE GETTING RIPPED OFF MASSIVELY! If you’re wondering why you’re doing nothing wrong and then getting bad ratings then now you know why.
> 
> ...


What are we gonna do about this?

We gonna experiment, learn, adapt and be profitable, or move on to other endeavors.

What you gonna do?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> And congratulations to Moran #3 and his intelligent response and since there’s three of you now that means you guys can have an authorized AA MEETING.


I’m honored. I’ve never been a Moran!

I’d like to thank the Academy….


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> CLICK BAIT AVERTS WORLD ENDING !


The world was destroyed three hours ago by an asteroid, an attack by an alien vessel or a CAPITALIZED CLICK BAIT.

Reports are confused.

Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> I’m honored. I’ve never been a Moran!
> 
> I’d like to thank the Academy….


Very funny.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> my take away is you get rain where you live. Nice. 🤷‍♂️


Water falling from the sky.

A blessed and miraculous event in the southwest nowadays.

My question is this: how in the hell did that water get into the sky? Another miracle.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> I agree and the only people who say that are just the uneducated who were destined to be a fall in the line type of guy who has no balls to chase a dream or it’s someone directly related to the corporate criminals.


You accepted the offer.

So, you walked the line?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> When you post this type of topic on the Complaints Forum, where by the way it's supposed to be posted, you're gonna get the usual narcissists/political ideologues who will attack the post and you. They're focused on their own benefit 1000%, they support the status quo and will attack anyone who wants to change it.
> 
> You'll see the same nice "if you don't like it then quit" folks on Facebook, Reddit, Youtube, etc.
> 
> ...


Great advice.

How many irecent nvoices do you have?

Any contacts with media other than seeing their images on the TV?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> What are we gonna do about this?
> We gonna experiment, learn, adapt and be profitable, or move on to other endeavors.


Exactly. 
HOORAH!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Exactly.
> HOORAH!
> View attachment 601115


And become profitable.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Exactly.
> HOORAH!
> View attachment 601115


Entertaining movie about a recon squad during a war where we were barely able to crush a small island nation.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

This click bait b.s. ranks right up there with; "THIS IS THE SHOCKING SCENE THAT ENDED "I DREAM OF JEANNIE."


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> ATTENTION ALL DRIVERS:
> 
> I’m a Lyft driver and I just picked up a lady from downtown Chicago and I drove her 18 miles/ 25 minutes in a thunderstorm to O’hare airport and Lyft charged her $83.14 and Lyft paid me $19.27 WE ARE GETTING RIPPED OFF MASSIVELY! If you’re wondering why you’re doing nothing wrong and then getting bad ratings then now you know why.
> 
> ...


This site is 90% shills for the rideshare companies that’s why you’re getting bad responses to this very real wage theft


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Galveston said:


> This site is 90% shills for the rideshare companies that’s why you’re getting bad responses to this very real wage theft


Seems the OP hasn't learned to experiment, learn and adapt.

An ever changing environment.

Are you in the same predicament?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> ATTENTION ALL DRIVERS:
> 
> I’m a Lyft driver and I just picked up a lady from downtown Chicago and I drove her 18 miles/ 25 minutes in a thunderstorm to O’hare airport and Lyft charged her $83.14 and Lyft paid me $19.27 WE ARE GETTING RIPPED OFF MASSIVELY! If you’re wondering why you’re doing nothing wrong and then getting bad ratings then now you know why.
> 
> ...


*LULZ*


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Galveston said:


> This site is 90% shills for the rideshare companies that’s why you’re getting bad responses to this very real wage theft


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> ATTENTION ALL DRIVERS:
> 
> I’m a Lyft driver and I just picked up a lady from downtown Chicago and I drove her 18 miles/ 25 minutes in a thunderstorm to O’hare airport and Lyft charged her $83.14 and Lyft paid me $19.27 WE ARE GETTING RIPPED OFF MASSIVELY! If you’re wondering why you’re doing nothing wrong and then getting bad ratings then now you know why.
> 
> ...


Bro I don’t know if I wanna laugh or feel sad for you.

how come you didn’t knew about this? This is why in Chicago with Lyft you putDT near by when your on surge area instead that loosing your time and money for a stupid trip like this.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> A “moran” is how a moron spells moron.
> 😄


Ok you got me on the Moran spelling and I can’t believe I spelled it wrong so I’m a moron just like the other three guys.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Illini said:


> OK, I won't pile on many of the comments that are here, but what I will say that you are 100% correct in your assessment, but do you honestly think that no one here knows that the apps are ripping them off? You have a right to start another thread on this topic, but if you would have searched, you would have seen that your thread is number 10,463 on this same topic. This is the reason you got a lot of "rude" comments.


You’re right and I should of checked first but I was so lit up over this that I just reacted before thinking. However, I knew that they were cheating us to some point but never like this.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SicilianDude said:


> Ok you got me on the Moran spelling and I can’t believe I spelled it wrong so I’m a moron just like the other three guys.


Just use "Maroon" instead of Moron and you'll always be cleverly referencing Bugs Bunny. Bugs is the king of smart asses.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> Lyft charged her $83.14 and Lyft paid me $19.27 WE ARE GETTING RIPPED OFF MASSIVELY!


Not knowing what the rider paid, you were happy to do the job for $19.
If the rider paid the expected $30, you'd still be happy with $19.
Now suddenly you're not happy knowing the rider paid $83, yet you still got the same $19 for the same job that just seconds before you were happy to do? 

How would you feel if you found out the rider paid $5 or even $0 for the ride and you still got $19?
Would you be ecstatic?
Would you be contacting Lyft to tell them you were overpaid and apologize for ripping them off?

6 years of doing rideshare, and you're just learning of such things?
Wow.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Not knowing what the rider paid, you were happy to do the job for $19.
> If the rider paid the expected $30, you'd still be happy with $19.
> Now suddenly you're not happy knowing the rider paid $83, yet you still got the same $19 for the same job that just seconds before you were happy to do?
> 
> ...


I must be overlooking something because try as I may, I can't find the post where he said he would have been "happy" being paid $19 for that ride. Please provide the link or screenshot.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

With this pay mile and minutes, these pays will slip thur. but with smart drivers not 2 much. i had a shortie in the city friday me $6 pax paid $18 1 mile ride ..rare for me..but a 7 min. ride
hit my goal. last ride of my week. alot more of these..


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Not knowing what the rider paid, you were happy to do the job for $19.
> If the rider paid the expected $30, you'd still be happy with $19.
> Now suddenly you're not happy knowing the rider paid $83, yet you still got the same $19 for the same job that just seconds before you were happy to do?
> 
> ...


Uber puts you in a position of having to serve a customer who expects $83 worth of service, when you are kept in the dark. The customer doesn't know you don't know, or doesn't care. You think giving $19 worth of service is just, but a slammed door, no tip, or false accusations afterward is the result.


----------



## Bojingles (Sep 18, 2015)

You're always getting ripped. They don't disclose fares


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

From the perspective of the driver as an independent contractor, the terms suck and are hardly worth driving for. Yet people still do it. I see this problem as one faced by any union organizer. Most people don't want to stir the pot, so they knuckle under. If you can somehow convince the majority of drivers that by simply standing down long enough to have their demands heard, could potentially benefit. Good luck making that happen.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Not knowing what the rider paid, you were happy to do the job for $19.
> If the rider paid the expected $30, you'd still be happy with $19.
> Now suddenly you're not happy knowing the rider paid $83, yet you still got the same $19 for the same job that just seconds before you were happy to do?
> 
> ...


First of all, I’m not happy about getting paid $19 for a ride but I do it because that’s the job and I’m a team player and I’m willing to make sacrifices just like the company that I’m working for but when I find out that I’m the only one taking a hit then yes that pisses me off and if you’re an actual driver then you should be backing us up instead of defending these sneaky greedy corporate criminals who are screwing us but I don’t know maybe you have some direct involvement with them and that’s why you’re defending them. 

Bottom line, we do all of the work and we risk our lives and the agreement is that we’re entitled to roughly 75% of the fare so when they charge a passenger $84 then our cut should be $63 not $19 and if you don’t agree then somethings not right with you or you’re just one of those guys who doesn’t care if the big corporate bully walks all over you.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> First of all, I’m not happy about getting paid $19 for a ride but I do it because that’s the job and I’m a team player and I’m willing to make sacrifices


LOL. You sound like that other whiney guy @Nats121 who constantly complains in between accepting pings for these evil companies. 
Looks like you missed the point and instead focused on the word "happy" in the literal sense.
'Accepting'. Is that better for you?



SicilianDude said:


> if you’re an actual driver then you should be backing us up


Hey junior, I've supported and fought for drivers while you were still in diapers.
Grow up.



SicilianDude said:


> these sneaky greedy corporate criminals who are screwing us


As a driver for 6 years, and unaware of their methods until now, you played are part in helping these "greedy corporate criminals" succeed, and your blind acceptance and continued acceptance gives these companies the ability to continue these methods.
Think about it.



SicilianDude said:


> but I don’t know maybe you have some direct involvement with them and that’s why you’re defending them.


Yeah, that's right. LOL
Anyone who doesn't indulge you, works for the rideshare companies.
Victim mentality. Look it up.



SicilianDude said:


> we do all of the work and we risk our lives and the agreement is that we’re entitled to roughly 75% of the fare


You might want to re-read the latest agreement, that you obviously agreed to, to drive for these evil companies.



SicilianDude said:


> you’re just one of those guys who doesn’t care if the big corporate bully walks all over you.


If you allow these corporate bullies to walk all over you, then who is to blame, the evil company or the guy you see in the mirror?


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Push back and don't allow Lyft or Uber to get away with shadiness. I mainly do Uber Eats these days. Little to no rides, period. And ignore the shills here.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> he agreement is that we’re entitled to roughly 75% of the fare


what agreement is that and where?


----------



## Intripic (Jun 17, 2021)

Looks like somebody just woke up and got unplugged from the matrix!! Welcome to the REAL WORLD, Neo. 



SicilianDude said:


> Did everyone forget about why we’re even here? We are all here because we want to make money and be treated fairly and what other topic is more important then this one?
> 
> compa
> 
> ...


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Water falling from the sky.
> 
> A blessed and miraculous event in the southwest nowadays.
> 
> My question is this: how in the hell did that water get into the sky? Another miracle.


An airplane emptied the lavatory


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Not defending Uber or Lyft here... but I have an observation from personal experience... YES on many trips uber has charged the rider a lot and paid me a little. But also, on many trips, I've been paid more than Uber collected because of sticky surge. If I look at the total the riders paid for all the trips I did in a year, vs. what I received (including quests, bonuses, tips, etc), I'm consistently getting 2/3 of the money. Again, look at a whole year in aggregate. Any individual ride can be good or bad. But in total, I get 2/3 of the money and uber/lyft get 1/3 of the money. This has been pretty much the same since 2017. So the change to Upfront Pricing/Flat Surge did not affect me in the aggregate. Most trips in my market are short trips. YMMV. (Yes, Virginia, I do know that them keeping 1/3 is more than 25%, but it is what it is. I'm okay with it.)


----------



## sdsoundguy64 (May 22, 2021)

SicilianDude said:


> ATTENTION ALL DRIVERS:
> 
> I’m a Lyft driver and I just picked up a lady from downtown Chicago and I drove her 18 miles/ 25 minutes in a thunderstorm to O’hare airport and Lyft charged her $83.14 and Lyft paid me $19.27 WE ARE GETTING RIPPED OFF MASSIVELY! If you’re wondering why you’re doing nothing wrong and then getting bad ratings then now you know why.
> 
> ...


Welcome to rideshare Uber does the same thing


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

fizzle......


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL. You sound like that other whiney guy @Nats121 who constantly complains in between accepting pings for these evil companies.
> Looks like you missed the point and instead focused on the word "happy" in the literal sense.
> 'Accepting'. Is that better for you?


You're trying to word-parse your way out of the bogus comment you made about him being "happy", but it doesn't wash.

As far as "complaining and accepting the next one" is concerned, you're the black as charcoal hypocritical pot calling the kettle black. Countless times after someone criticizes these companies in the Complaints Forum, you rush to spew your vitriol at those posters.

As your fellow Uber apologists like to say, "no one is forcing you" to read those posts that bother you so much, yet you read them anyway, which causes your panties to get in a bunch.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I've supported and fought for drivers


LOL.

That comment wouldn't be any more ludicrous if it was said by Dara.

Which drivers have you "fought" for, the Pony Express?

You do lots of fighting alright, you're constantly fighting other drivers who have the audacity to oppose the thoroughly corrupt status quo that you so vigorously defend.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> ATTENTION ALL DRIVERS:
> 
> I’m a Lyft driver and I just picked up a lady from downtown Chicago and I drove her 18 miles/ 25 minutes in a thunderstorm to O’hare airport and Lyft charged her $83.14 and Lyft paid me $19.27 WE ARE GETTING RIPPED OFF MASSIVELY!


It looks as though you have identified where value accrues. That being to the marketplace that matches sellers with buyers, and not to the individual selling a service that can be completed by nearly everyone regardless of skill. 

So, why don't you just go ahead and either start your own marketplace, or arrange your own rides, so as to capture that value for yourself?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> You're trying to word-parse your way out of the bogus comment you made about him being "happy",


Yeah, you could never be 'happy'.
You're only 'happy' when you're complaining.
When exactly did you quit driving Uber? 
(Rhetorical, as I know full well you HAVE NOT or WILL NOT ever quit Uber)

Hey career Uber Partner, isn't it about time you start yet another thread complaining about something Uber? LMAO



Nats121 said:


> "no one is forcing you" to read those posts


No kidding. But I do enjoy pointing out the ridiculousness of your posts, and showing your complete lack of self awareness.



Nats121 said:


> Which drivers have you "fought" for


Looking at my username might give you a hint.



Nats121 said:


> you're constantly fighting other drivers who have the audacity to oppose the thoroughly corrupt status quo that you so vigorously defend.


Sorry liar, I don't "fight" drivers, especially ones with legitimate concerns.
Drivers getting paid exactly what they agreed to, is not a legitimate complaint.
You and the OP should read the current agreements you VOLUNTARILY agreed to.

Now, isn't it about time for you to start another thread, whining about how Uber is ruining your life.....oh, wait, I guess we have to wait until after you complete your Uber Ping you just accepted. LMAO
Uber on Uber partner !!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Yeah, you could never be 'happy'.
> You're only 'happy' when you're complaining.
> When exactly did you quit driving Uber?
> (Rhetorical, as I know full well you HAVE NOT or WILL NOT ever quit Uber)
> ...


I do OK at this (food delivery). I've posted very few personal complaints such as lack of surge over the years. Instead, I advocate. I analyze this business, critique it, and post specific changes that need to be made. A couple of years ago I posted a long list of proposed changes that got positive feedback from the vast majority of posters. At least a few of my most important proposals were implemented by Uber in California. Uber's official recognition of dashcams was another of my proposals.

"Career" Uber? You and many of the other defenders of the status quo are the diehards who won't let go of this "gig".

You're obviously so petrified about having your screenname changed to Uberback2taxi that you attack anyone who advocates changing the status quo, which you fear would pop your little bubble and comfort zone.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Looking at my username might give you a hint.


You quit the "fight" to come to Uber.

Right-wing narcissists such as yourself look out for number one 1000% of the time and will only "fight" for things that benefit YOURSELVES, not other drivers and or anyone else. Thus, when people advocate changes to the status quo that will improve things for the vast majority of drivers but not necessarily yourself, you attack them.



Taxi2Uber said:


> No kidding. But I do enjoy pointing out the ridiculousness of your posts, and showing your complete lack of self awareness.


"Enjoy"? That's BS. Your posts don't have joy, they have anger. You attacks on other posters such as myself are angry attacks.




Taxi2Uber said:


> Sorry liar


Look in the mirror and read your own posts.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Drivers getting paid exactly what they agreed to, is not a legitimate complaint.
> You and the OP should read the current agreements you VOLUNTARILY agreed to.


"Exactly" what I agreed to? Tell me where in any of the contracts it says my pay would be 60 cents per mile.

Even if the exact amount was included in the contract, so what? No one's supposed to ever complain and demand more money again? 

What planet are you living on? EVERY worker "agrees" to the compensation offered when they fill out their employment/IC papers. Yet that doesn't stop billions of workers all over the world from eventually demanding higher pay, despite the fact that most of them have never had their pay cut like gig workers perpetually do.

The same thing applies to demanding improved working conditions. According to you, everybody who "agrees" to the pay and working conditions of the job should STFU forever because they "agreed" to them the day they signed the paperwork.

That's not how it works except in your twisted mind.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> So, why don't you just go ahead and either start your own marketplace, or arrange your own rides, so as to capture that value for yourself?


The problem with your "friendly" suggestion is that the status quo (Uber and Lyft) whom you defend has lots of money and an army of lobbyists and insiders and would fight vigorously to prevent drivers from going into business for themselves.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The problem with your "friendly" suggestion is that the status quo (Uber and Lyft) whom you defend has lots of money and an army of lobbyists and insiders and would fight vigorously to prevent drivers from going into business for themselves.


Seems the biggest moneymakers on this forum drive Black and make most of their money with private bookings.

Besides the fact that drivers are contractors, and thus, in business for themselves, I have not seen any indication on this forum of gig app companies interfering with private bookings.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems the biggest moneymakers on this forum drive Black and make most of their money with private bookings.
> 
> Besides the fact that drivers are contractors, and thus, in business for themselves, I have not seen any indication on this forum of gig app companies interfering with private bookings.


Because they are capturing the value that accrues to the function that matches the buyer and seller and the value that accrues to the service provider. Folks either don't understand where value is accruing or they understand but are either too lazy or incapable of capturing additional value.They would rather complain and try to force additional value to accrue to themselves unnaturally.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ftupelo said:


> Because they are capturing the value that accrues to the function that matches the buyer and seller and the value that accrues to the service provider. Folks either don't understand where value is accruing or they understand but are either too lazy or incapable of capturing additional value.They would rather complain and try to force additional value to accrue to themselves unnaturally.


Yep.

Experiment, learn, adapt and become profitable.

When it no longer is profitable,

Rinse and repeat.

Gotta admit, eventually, profitability may not be achievable. Then it becomes time to move on.

In the meantime, post on a forum and commiserate with competitors without revealing trade secrets.

All in good fun.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I do OK at this (food delivery). I've posted very few personal complaints such as lack of surge over the years. Instead, I advocate. I analyze this business, critique it, and post specific changes that need to be made. A couple of years ago I posted a long list of proposed changes that got positive feedback from the vast majority of posters. At least a few of my most important proposals were implemented by Uber in California. Uber's official recognition of dashcams was another of my proposals.
> 
> "Career" Uber? You and many of the other defenders of the status quo are the diehards who won't let go of this "gig".
> 
> ...


Have you collected all your invoices/waybills and presented them to any nation-wide media outlet?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> 
> Experiment, learn, adapt and become profitable.
> 
> ...


What you fail to realize or refuse to admit is that since June of 2014 (November 2013 in Chicago and Los Angeles), the very low base rates / "supplemented" by surges and promotions business models of Uber and Lyft virtually guarantees that the vast majority of drivers will fail to make a decent income.

This business model is basically like a slot machine. In order for the few to win, the vast majority have to lose, and the house always wins.

Their business model is not sustainable in the long run.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Have you collected all your invoices/waybills and presented them to any nation-wide media outlet?


I don't do rideshare, I do food delivery and most of my pay is tips. I do OK because I know my markets very well, I hustle, and the number of good tippers up to now has been sufficient to give me a reasonable wage. But the good-paying orders are getting harder and harder to come by.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I don't do rideshare, I do food delivery and most of my pay is tips. I do OK because I know my markets very well, I hustle, and the number of good tippers up to now has been sufficient to give me a reasonable wage. But the good-paying orders are getting harder and harder to come by.


Seems you advised someone else to wrangle up the documents and present them to media outlets regarding payouts.

Seems you are not commenting on your efforts to do the same.

Any progress?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> You're obviously so petrified about having your screenname changed to Uberback2taxi


Again, you're proven a liar, as I haven't returned to driving a cab.
Keep grasping at straws Strawman, Uber Partner.



Nats121 said:


> You quit the "fight" to come to Uber.
> 
> Right-wing narcissists such as yourself look out for number one 1000% of the time and will only "fight" for things that benefit YOURSELVES, not other drivers and or anyone else. Thus, when people advocate changes to the status quo that will improve things for the vast majority of drivers but not necessarily yourself, you attack them.


Once again, you're proven a liar and are completely clueless as to my roll in the fight.
The latest fight, the majority of drivers benefited due to my involvement, to which I did not personally benefit.
LOL. Oops, there goes another of your conspiracy theories.




Nats121 said:


> "Exactly" what I agreed to? Tell me where in any of the contracts it says my pay would be 60 cents per mile.
> 
> Even if the exact amount was included in the contract, so what?


Oh yeah, that's right, facts don't mean anything to you.
"So what?", he says. LMAO

Just keep complaining and tell others to do the work and fight for you.
And pretend your "proposals" were adopted by Uber because of you, for you, and the greater good.
It's hilarious.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems you advised someone else to wrangle up the documents and present them to media outlets regarding payouts.
> 
> Seems you are not commenting on your efforts to do the same.
> 
> Any progress?


Hey smart guy, I told people who said they were getting tiny cuts of surge rides to show those invoices to the media. If I was doing rideshare and had those type of invoices I'd show them to the media as well. Does that sink in your genius brain?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Hey smart guy, I told people who said they were getting tiny cuts of surge rides to show those invoices to the media. If I was doing rideshare and had those type of invoices I'd show them to the media as well. Does that sink in your genius brain?


So, you are satisfied with every food delivery offer?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Hey smart guy, I told people who said they were getting tiny cuts of surge rides to show those invoices to the media. If I was doing rideshare and had those type of invoices I'd show them to the media as well. Does that sink in your genius brain?


Why do you always "rush" to attack drivers?
You know, the thing you accuse me of doing. LMAO
Like I said, you have total lack of self awareness.
(Said with joy, not anger. LOL)

Keep whining though.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Again, you're proven a liar, as I haven't returned to driving a cab.
> Keep grasping at straws Strawman, Uber Partner.


Apparently you lack reading comprehension, because I never said you returned to taxis, I said you were afraid of returning. An important distinction that requires only nominal comprehension skills.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Once again, you're proven a liar and are completely clueless as to my roll in the fight.
> The latest fight, the majority of drivers benefited due to my involvement, to which I did not personally benefit.
> LOL. Oops, there goes another of your conspiracy theories.


I use your current comments and behavior as a template for what you did before, and your vigorous defense of the status quo that includes attacking other posters who demand change is not of someone who "fights the power" for others' benefit.

Obviously you don't know the definition of "conspiracy", otherwise you wouldn't have misused the word in your post.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Oh yeah, that's right, facts don't mean anything to you.
> "So what?", he says. LMAO


My rebuttal to your "you agreed to these terms" comments was spot on. Also, someone who claims to have "fought the power" for others would never have made the "they agreed to those terms" comment unless he was either lying about his previous actions or has done a 180 degree change in viewpoints about labor relations. He would also have to be clueless about labor relations.

Is Judge and Jury your sock puppet? His posts are almost always simultaneous with yours.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Just keep complaining and tell others to do the work and fight for you.
> And pretend your "proposals" were adopted by Uber because of you, for you, and the greater good.
> It's hilarious.


As a matter of fact I have "done the work".

Not only have I sent emails and made phone calls to the media over the years, I spoke to a DC govt official and told him that Uber was redlining black wards by refusing to put pay Boosts in them. At the same time, most of the "white" wards had hefty Boosts, the result being that pax in the black wards were forced to pay high surge prices day after day.

It may have been a coincidence or it may not have been, but the next day, lo and behold the black wards finally had Boosts.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Why do you always "rush" to attack drivers?
> You know, the thing you accuse me of doing. LMAO
> Like I said, you have total lack of self awareness.
> (Said with joy, not anger. LOL)
> ...


When someone (your sock puppet?) addresses me with sarcasm rather than engage in genuine debate, that's the kind of response they deserve and will get.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> What you fail to realize or refuse to admit is that since June of 2014 (November 2013 in Chicago and Los Angeles), the very low base rates / "supplemented" by surges and promotions business models of Uber and Lyft virtually guarantees that the vast majority of drivers will fail to make a decent income.
> 
> This business model is basically like a slot machine. In order for the few to win, the vast majority have to lose, and the house always wins.
> 
> Their business model is not sustainable in the long run.


It's not really a slot machine.

Don't put in the coin until a profitable offer is displayed.

The point is, a minority can be profitable.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems the biggest moneymakers on this forum drive Black and make most of their money with private bookings.


Many posters have complained that Black dried up at least two or three years ago. I doubt that private bookings make up the majority of earnings for all but a few drivers.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> your vigorous defense of the status quo that includes attacking other posters who demand change


I have never "vigorously defended" the status quo, nor have I "attacked posters who demand change."
Your lying really needs to stop.



Nats121 said:


> Also, someone who claims to have "fought the power" for others would never have made the "they agreed to those terms" comment


Quite the opposite.
So you don't like (or understand apparently) the terms you VOLUNTARILY agreed to, so now you feel the contract doesn't apply to you?
That's not how things work.



Nats121 said:


> Not only have I sent emails and made phone calls to the media over the years, I spoke to a DC govt official


Wow......LOL



Nats121 said:


> Is Judge and Jury your sock puppet?


Yeah, because NO WAY can 2 or more people agree to how ridiculous you sound.
It's a conspiracy, I'll tell ya. LOL
That's right, anybody against you is sock, shill, troll, fill-in-the-blank.
Makes it easier for you to not face and answer to the real issues.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> It's not really a slot machine.
> 
> Don't put in the coin until a profitable offer is displayed.
> 
> The point is, a minority can be profitable.


Not only is rideshare like a slot machine in the ways I said, it's also like a slot machine in the gambling aspect of having to blindly accept ride offers due to Uber and Lyft hiding the destinations.

You're correct, a small minority can be profitable, but that's not a sustainable business or employment model.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I have never "vigorously defended" the status quo, nor have I "attacked posters who demand change."
> Your lying really needs to stop.


I'll let the readers decide who's lying.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> Because they are capturing the value that accrues to the function that matches the buyer and seller and the value that accrues to the service provider. Folks either don't understand where value is accruing or they understand but are either too lazy or incapable of capturing additional value.They would rather complain and try to force additional value to accrue to themselves unnaturally.


Due to the fact that Uber and Lyft hide destinations from the drivers, the value that "accrues" to the drivers is kept artificially low. California proved that in spades.

More than 8 years of hiding destinations has cost the drivers at least $15 billion in lost "value".


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> I'll let the readers decide who's lying.


Perfect.

You want' the status quo changed? Go for it.
You seem to think I oppose drivers looking for change.

Bottom line is, you continuously and constantly complain about amended contracts you keep agreeing to, over and over.
You agreed to a pay structure, then complain about the agreed upon pay structure.
You feel that somehow you are not bound by the agreed upon contract.
You can either quit or try to re-negotiate the active agreement.
You do neither.
You continue to "happily" drive Uber and by doing so, support them.

(Now ignore everything I just said and again focus on the word "happily")


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Due to the fact that Uber and Lyft hide destinations from the drivers, the value that "accrues" to the drivers is kept artificially low. California proved that in spades.
> 
> More than 8 years of hiding destinations has cost the drivers at least $15 billion in lost "value".


In CA, there are secret apps available to those who know.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You feel that somehow you are not bound by the agreed upon contract.


Post a screenshot of me saying that. You'll have the same luck you had the last time I challenged you to post a screenshot.



Taxi2Uber said:


> You seem to think I oppose drivers looking for change.


It's obvious you do, otherwise this debate wouldn't be occurring. People who are for change would never try to discourage workers from asking for better pay by telling them "you agreed to what you're getting and if you don't like it then quit". Even many employers would be reluctant to say something like that to their workers. 

You're full of BS. You don't want your boat to be rocked, it's as simple as that, and you believe change threatens your boat. Your political ideology probably also plays a part in your views on this topic.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> In CA, there are secret apps available to those who know.


Their secret nature ensures that the vast majority of drivers won't benefit from them.

It's the same as surge. Surge by its very nature is exclusionary. Surge can only exist if very few drivers are in the surge zone. Thus, very few drivers benefit from surge.

Rather than refuting my argument, you're making it.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Their secret nature ensures that the vast majority of drivers won't benefit from them.
> 
> It's the same as surge. Surge by its very nature is exclusionary. Surge can only exist if very few drivers are in the surge zone. Thus, very few drivers benefit from surge.
> 
> Rather than refuting my argument, you're making it.


Seems like you do not know of the app whose name can not be spoken.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems like you do not know of the app whose name can not be spoken.


I think I know of one app but I won't say the name on this forum.

Whether or not I know doesn't matter. The point is very few drivers will benefit from secret apps or glitches.

If Uber was to raise pay to $2.00 per mile and 40 cents per minute, EXPONENTIALLY more drivers would succeed.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I think I know of one app but I won't say the name on this forum.
> 
> Whether or not I know doesn't matter. The point is very few drivers will benefit from secret apps or glitches.
> 
> If Uber was to raise pay to $2.00 per mile and 40 cents per minute, EXPONENTIALLY more drivers would succeed.


Lol.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Lol.


It's an absolute fact that a much higher rate of pay would allow vastly more drivers to succeed.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> It's obvious you do, otherwise this debate wouldn't be occurring.


It's only obvious to you and the fantasy world in your head 
You're so busy telling me what I think instead of listening to me and learning something and having some self-reflection.



Nats121 said:


> People who are for change would never try to discourage workers from asking for better pay by telling them "you agreed to what you're getting and if you don't like it then quit".


Who's discouraging? Another fantasy in your head. 
Facts and Truth don't matter to you.
Only false narratives and image are important to you.
Again, you want change? Go for it!
All you are doing is complaining about a pay structure among other things, that you voluntarily agreed to.



Nats121 said:


> You don't want your boat to be rocked, it's as simple as that, and you believe change threatens your boat.


LOL. No threats here or rocked boat.
My foundation is solid.



Nats121 said:


> Your political ideology probably also plays a part in your views on this topic.


It's political now? LOL
You're throwing everything at this hoping something sticks because you got nothing.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Due to the fact that Uber and Lyft hide destinations from the drivers, the value that "accrues" to the drivers is kept artificially low. California proved that in spades.
> 
> More than 8 years of hiding destinations has cost the drivers at least $15 billion in lost "value".


Would you please unpack this? It’s not clear to me how seeing the destination would change value accrual. On a per mile per minute basis, perhaps the driver earns slightly more on shorter trips due to the base, but I don’t know that it’s too meaningful.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> ATTENTION ALL DRIVERS:
> 
> I’m a Lyft driver and I just picked up a lady from downtown Chicago and I drove her 18 miles/ 25 minutes in a thunderstorm to O’hare airport and Lyft charged her $83.14 and Lyft paid me $19.27 WE ARE GETTING RIPPED OFF MASSIVELY! If you’re wondering why you’re doing nothing wrong and then getting bad ratings then now you know why.
> 
> ...


Back when Lyft started hiding what the PAX pays on each trip I started calling them out on it. It got me shadow banned on Lyft. No hard feelings, I just quit trying to use the Lyft app. I knew there was only one reason for them to do this. While it does not directly change what I get paid, I agreed to a rate per minute and mile, it does indirectly impact my pay as it impacts the amount customers tip.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Yeah, you could never be 'happy'.
> You're only 'happy' when you're complaining.
> When exactly did you quit driving Uber?
> (Rhetorical, as I know full well you HAVE NOT or WILL NOT ever quit Uber)
> ...


Sounds like you’re a higher up in corporate rideshare industry disguised as a driver. I can’t think of anything else it can be because when I hear another driver defending these corporate criminals then I smell a rat. 

Recap: 

Thunderstorm in progress. 
Passenger can’t get a ride lyft says none available. 
Driver sets destination to home. 
Passenger finally finds a ride. 
Driver accepts ride but has to drive 20 miles the opposite way. 
Driver picks up passenger in the ghetto
Passenger charged $84 for a $30 ride
Driver takes passenger to airport in huge thunderstorm. 
Customer apologizes for not being able to tip since they paid 3X the normal fare. 
Customer upset and gives driver four stars for getting raped. 
LYFT MAKES- $65 for doing nothing bust dispatch a call. 
DRIVER MAKES: $19 For doing all the work. 

Driver does all the work, beats up his car, risks his life, loses his tip, gets a lower rating and we have drivers who think this is acceptable? Well, you’re either not a driver and just pretending to be one or you’re just a sissy ass boot licking yes man who will sucks anyone’s rear exhaust for just a lollipop.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Perfect.
> 
> You want' the status quo changed? Go for it.
> You seem to think I oppose drivers looking for change.
> ...


I smell another corporate rat. You defend them with a lot of passion which is suspect.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> Sounds like you’re a higher up in corporate rideshare industry disguised as a driver. I can’t think of anything else it can be


LOL. I have NO doubt you can't think.



SicilianDude said:


> Driver accepts ride but has to drive 20 miles the opposite way.


Your choice. That's on YOU.



SicilianDude said:


> Driver takes passenger to airport in huge thunderstorm.


Your choice. That's on YOU.



SicilianDude said:


> Driver does all the work, beats up his car, risks his life, loses his tip, gets a lower rating and we have drivers who think this is acceptable?


Including YOU, since YOU clearly thought it acceptable.
YOU accepted the ride.
YOU accepted the terms.
Your choices. That's on YOU.



SicilianDude said:


> Well, you’re either not a driver and just pretending to be one or you’re just a sissy ass boot licking yes man who will sucks anyone’s rear exhaust for just a lollipop.


Oh goodie, another name caller. LOL
Seems like YOU were the one who sucked Lyft's rear exhaust for a $19 lollipop.



SicilianDude said:


> I smell another corporate rat. You defend them with a lot of passion which is suspect.


I 100% support drivers and YOUR decision in accepting Lyft's Terms and pay structure and will fight for you to receive it. 
Since you did, there is no issue here, except from those drivers who don't like or understand the terms they agreed to.

The good news is, now that you're aware, there will be no more complaints from you since you will no longer conduct business with evil Lyft moving forward, right?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> Would you please unpack this? It’s not clear to me how seeing the destination would change value accrual. On a per mile per minute basis, perhaps the driver earns slightly more on shorter trips due to the base, but I don’t know that it’s too meaningful.


It's not clear to you? You've been trying to present an image of being an economics expert by using wonky language that even Milton Freedman didn't use in his speeches.

You obviously don't know this business, but that didn't stop you from making definitive statements about drivers' "value" and "politely" advising a poster to quit his rideshare job if he wasn't happy with his pay.

By hiding the destinations from the drivers, Uber is able to get rides accepted and completed at artificially low prices (for the drivers but not always the riders). Virtually every driver, myself included, has been burned countless times providing rides that had I known the destination in advance, I would have declined the trip or demanded more money (often times a lot more money) to accept them.

Multiply that by millions of drivers doing millions of trips over a period of more than 8 years and we're talking many BILLIONS of dollars in lost earnings. I conservatively estimate at least $15 billion in lost earnings for the drivers.

In CA, we got a small taste of what happens when drivers know the destinations in advance, especially when provided the opportunity to raise their prices in advance (setting their own fare multipliers). It showed everyone (especially Dara) just how underpaid the drivers have been and how they respond when given the opportunity to price their services. Suffice to say that seeing the response of the drivers petrified Dara and his henchmen at Uber HQ.

The REAL "subsidies" in this business have been paid by the drivers.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL. I have NO doubt you can't think.
> 
> 
> Your choice. That's on YOU.
> ...





Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL. I have NO doubt you can't think.
> 
> 
> Your choice. That's on YOU.
> ...


LOL you’re so one of them it’s hilarious! So what do you do just sit at home in your underoos and monitor the forum all day and night and then you get paid to diffuse any beef that arises because that’s what your ranting rhetoric tells me. 

If they charge a passenger $100 bucks then we’re entitled to 75% of that and if your brain can go back that far that’s the way it’s always been. Again, they charge $100 they get $25 for simply doing nothing 
and we get $75 for doing everything! 

If you can’t respect this then just shut up and keep it to yourself because all of the drivers on here want it this way and we thought it was this way until you and your corporate criminals started screwing us. 

Need evidence that they’re nothing but a bunch of crooks then here it is, disclose what the passengers pay on the same page of our earning details if they’re so honest and justified. Uber does it so Lyft can also do it. 

You don’t have the drivers best interest at heart you have your own agenda that only matters to you.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL. I have NO doubt you can't think.
> 
> 
> Your choice. That's on YOU.
> ...


And you know what’s funny is how you respond to every statement I make except for the ones about losing tips and bad ratings and going to bad neighborhoods and the only thing you can say is:

Well you accepted the ride 
It’s your choice 

YEAH NO SH%T THATS THE WHOLE POINT WHY WERE ALL HERE AND THAT DOESN'T GIVE THEM THE RIGHT TO RAPE ALL OF US! 

Why don’t they disclose what the passengers paying and what we’re getting and then we won’t accept these rides! What an idiotic thing to say “Well you accepted the ride” well I wouldn’t of if I knew I was making $18 out of the $84 they overcharged their longtime loyal passenger! 

This is the crap they’re doing to all of us: 
I accept a ride that’s twenty minutes away I do 80 mph to get there and then they charge the guy $45 to go four miles to O’hare and they give me $5 bucks! And you’re going to defend that! So It’s my fault that I accepted the ride right and like I know that this is what they’re going to do to me you ignorant unintelligent traitor! 

In other words, on a $84 rate they charge the passenger they keep $65 bucks and they pay me .51 cents a mile? Thats what you call fair! 

Bro just be quiet nobody agrees with what you’re saying.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> Did everyone forget about why we’re even here? We are all here because we want to make money and be treated fairly and what other topic is more important then this one?
> 
> compa
> 
> ...


Uber has been doing the same thing. Picked up a waitress at 12 am after working 12 hours and she started crying about uber charging her $78 for a 18 minute ride. I asked to show me her phone to verify it at the end of the ride. I saw that uber paid me $21 and took the rest. I said there was no surge that i knew of. I felt bad for her but there was nothing i could do. After seeing what my cut was i was as pissed as she was. But like everyone on here says, do the job or move on. I think maybe it's time for a State or even Federal investigation into the billing practices of rideshare companies. I sure would like to see an increase in wages when gas went from $1.90 to $4.00 a gallon in just 5 months. I mean trucking companies pass along a fuel surcharge to their customers why cant rideshare. And yes I already know if I dont like it get another job. Looking for constructive criticism.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> If they charge a passenger $100 bucks then we’re entitled to 75% of that and if your brain can go back that far that’s the way it’s always been.


Sorry. That's not how it's always been. It's unfortunate you're not able to understand the terms you agreed to.



SicilianDude said:


> If you can’t respect this then just shut up and keep it to yourself


Telling me to shut up only makes me post more.



SicilianDude said:


> all of the drivers on here want it this way


No doubt. Me too.



SicilianDude said:


> You don’t have the drivers best interest at heart you have your own agenda that only matters to you.


 What matters to me is the same as you.
As a driver myself, I'm bound to the same terms you agreed to, and support fellow drivers and would not like Lyft violating their own terms.
In this case they did not.



SicilianDude said:


> And you know what’s funny is how you respond to every statement I make except for the ones about losing tips and bad ratings and going to bad neighborhoods


Wasn't worth commenting on since it's all speculation.



SicilianDude said:


> YEAH NO SH%T THATS THE WHOLE POINT WHY WERE ALL HERE AND THAT DOESN'T GIVE THEM THE RIGHT TO RAPE ALL OF US!


Why would you continue working with someone that rapes you.



SicilianDude said:


> Well you accepted the ride” well I wouldn’t of if I knew I was making $18 out of the $84 they overcharged their longtime loyal passenger!


Isn't the pay the same regardless what the rider pays?
Are you happier making the same $19 with a rider paying $0?



SicilianDude said:


> I accept a ride that’s twenty minutes away I do 80 mph to get there and then they charge the guy $45 to go four miles to O’hare and they give me $5 bucks! And you’re going to defend that! So It’s my fault that I accepted the ride right


Right.



SicilianDude said:


> In other words, on a $84 rate they charge the passenger they keep $65 bucks and they pay me .51 cents a mile? Thats what you call fair!


You must think it's fair since you continue doing it.
Would it be fair if you receive $19 and the rider paid $0?



SicilianDude said:


> Bro just be quiet nobody agrees with what you’re saying.


That's ok.
I'm right though.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It's not clear to you? You've been trying to present an image of being an economics expert by using wonky language that even Milton Freedman didn't use in his speeches.
> 
> You obviously don't know this business, but that didn't stop you from making definitive statements about drivers' "value" and "politely" advising a poster to quit his rideshare job if he wasn't happy with his pay.
> 
> ...


I don’t know that because you would charge more for rides that you accepted that that means you lost out on value. Had you known the destination, you could have turned down the ride, but then sat there waiting for another ping. I don’t think the connection is a clear as you make it out to be.

most cab drivers don’t know the destination prior to the trip either. I’m not sure why you would expect perfect information and transparency.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> I don’t know that because you would charge more for rides that you accepted that that means you lost out on value. Had you known the destination, you could have turned down the ride, but then sat there waiting for another ping. I don’t think the connection is a clear as you make it out to be.


First of all, are you a rideshare driver or a former driver?

There's a such thing as "addition by subtraction". There are many bad rides in which drivers end up financially worse off than if they had declined them and waited for something better to come along.

More importantly you overlooked the big picture, which is that this isn't about one driver, it's about ALL drivers as a group.

Uber and Lyft hide the destinations from the drivers because they know that the drivers would CHERRYPICK, just like they did in CA.

Cherrypicking would force Uber and Lyft to make an extremely unpleasant choice... pay the drivers a lot more money or deal with the disastrous consequences of stranded pax (most importantly the Mon-Fri commuters) abandoning rideshare.

Uber and Lyft would have to raise the base rates by a hefty amount and/or offer hefty incentives to get undesirable rides accepted. Either of those two would cost these companies BILLIONS of additional dollars per year in driver payments but they'd have no choice but to pay or watch their companies go down the drain as the Mon-Fri commuters (the bedrock core of rideshare) abandon unreliable rideshare.

The ONLY reason Uber and Lyft have been able to survive being unreliable is the Covid pandemic, which threw everything out of whack. They wouldn't have survived their current spotty service under normal conditions.

I've already stated that I believe the drivers have lost at least $15 billion in earnings because the destinations are hidden.

BTW, you mentioned it being illegal for taxi drivers to screen their riders, and in many locales it is, but the tradeoff is they get much higher pay rates than rideshare drivers. And many taxi drivers ignore that law anyway.

The reason taxi drivers are prohibited from asking destinations is that in most locales taxis have been govt-protected monopoly/cartels. Part of the deal was that in exchange for the monopoly status the drivers would be banned from cherrypicking their rides.

Uber drivers are not taxis, but Uber was allowed to basically write their own regulations in many markets, and wouldn't you know that Uber thought it would be a good idea to include a ban on "destination discrimination" in the regulations, not for their own benefit mind you, but for the benefit of the riding public. Whatever you say, Uber.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> BTW, you mentioned it being illegal for taxi drivers to screen their riders, and in many locales it is, but the tradeoff is they get much higher pay rates than rideshare drivers. And many taxi drivers ignore that law anyway.
> 
> The reason taxi drivers are prohibited from asking destinations is that in most locales taxis have been govt-protected monopoly/cartels. Part of the deal was that in exchange for the monopoly status the drivers would be banned from cherrypicking their rides.


Wow. That's quite an imagination you got there. LMAO
Seems you even know less about the cab industry.
That fantasy world you live in with your facts and figures and reasoning...it's no wonder you constantly complain and are forever miserable.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> First of all, are you a rideshare driver or a former driver?
> 
> There's a such thing as "addition by subtraction". There are many bad rides in which drivers end up financially worse off than if they had declined them and waited for something better to come along.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the detailed response and yes I am a current driver and founding member of the multi-millionaire Uber drivers club.

I understand all of your points but don’t draw the same conclusion. Cherry-picking by definition means turning down rides. Lower volume may me lower earnings, or it may not. I don’t know the exact answer. Yes it would be nice to choose the rides you want with perfect transparency about the ride. That does not however necessarily translate into higher earnings.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Merc49 said:


> I felt bad for her but there was nothing i could do.


You could have returned the fare back to the rider, if you really felt bad for her.



Merc49 said:


> After seeing what my cut was i was as pissed as she was.


I don't think you receive "a cut" of the rider fare.



Merc49 said:


> I think maybe it's time for a State or even Federal investigation into the billing practices of rideshare companies.


To find what?



Merc49 said:


> I mean trucking companies pass along a fuel surcharge to their customers why cant rideshare.


I think you can. I seem to remember reading in the terms that Uber's price to the rider is the minimum, and as the driver, you could charge more. You'd have to double check the terms to see if that's right.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Sorry. That's not how it's always been. It's unfortunate you're not able to understand the terms you agreed to.
> 
> 
> Telling me to shut up only makes me post more.
> ...


I gotta hand it to you, you’re the only person I know who responds to someone by breaking down the accusations and statements that one makes and then you address them individually because that’s what I do when someone attacks me and that style of writing worked well all through my child custody case.

Anyway, look man I’ve been doing this for six years and I had no idea we were getting screwed like this and the last I remember is that Uber took 20% of the fare and we got 80% so I don’t know maybe I’m losing my mind or something. 

So I guess the only way to fight back is by asking every passenger what they’re paying and to let them know that they’re getting screwed like us and to then give them my personal phone number where they can start calling me instead and I’ll start making my own set of regulars and I’ll do that until I get enough to make $300 a day so Fu&$ Uber and Lyft and if we all do that then I’m sure their greedy dirtbag con artist asses will feel it. 

Any better ideas besides just quitting because I’ve invested six years in this and I hate to let these new jerks who are running these toilets win.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> First of all, are you a rideshare driver or a former driver?
> 
> There's a such thing as "addition by subtraction". There are many bad rides in which drivers end up financially worse off than if they had declined them and waited for something better to come along.
> 
> ...


Well said!!!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Try understanding your market. Right now if your smart you will concentrate on making xx.xx per hour or day..... 

Drivers have little chance of changing things. Why? We can't come together long enough to make a difference. So change your world to suit YOU. 

Do not try and bend the spoon. That's impossible. Instead, only realize the truth... THERE IS NO SPOON. Then you will see that it not the spoon that bends, it is yourself.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I've already stated that I believe the drivers have lost at least $15 billion in earnings because the destinations are hidden.


How did you come up with $15 billion? I think it's at least $17.8 billion...


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> Anyway, look man I’ve been doing this for six years and I had no idea we were getting screwed like this and the last I remember is that Uber took 20% of the fare and we got 80%


Based on what you have been saying, it's shocking that you would even consider continuing to drive for these evil companies, but if you do, take the time to actually read and understand all those terms and agreements you agree to.

There are plenty of things to complain about these companies, but getting what you agreed to ain't one of them.



SicilianDude said:


> so I don’t know maybe I’m losing my mind or something.


Well, I didn't want to say anything...



SicilianDude said:


> So I guess the only way to fight back is by asking every passenger what they’re paying and to let them know that they’re getting screwed like us and to then give them my personal phone number where they can start calling me instead and I’ll start making my own set of regulars and I’ll do that until I get enough to make $300 a day


Realize there is risk in that.
Your "6 year investment" is very fragile.
It is a couple of complaints and false accusation away from ending.
Asking for phone numbers, pointing out they're getting screwed, etc. can lead to complaints to get you deactivated.
IIRC, bad mouthing the company to riders violates the terms also.

You say these evil companies do nothing for their "cut of the fare".
Providing insurance is a big one. Commercial insurance ain't cheap.
If you decide to take 'cash rides' be aware of your insurance coverage and regulations.
One bad incident and we'll see another ALL CAPS thread from you about the evil insurance companies and evil passengers.



SicilianDude said:


> Fu&$ Uber and Lyft and if we all do that then I’m sure their greedy dirtbag con artist asses will feel it.
> 
> I hate to let these new jerks who are running these toilets win.


Once you stop focusing on them and accept what they are, then you'll be much happier.
If you're making it work for you, then who cares if they're making it work for them.
One of the spoils of building a name brand.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> ATTENTION ALL DRIVERS:
> 
> I’m a Lyft driver and I just picked up a lady from downtown Chicago and I drove her 18 miles/ 25 minutes in a thunderstorm to O’hare airport and Lyft charged her $83.14 and Lyft paid me $19.27 WE ARE GETTING RIPPED OFF MASSIVELY! If you’re wondering why you’re doing nothing wrong and then getting bad ratings then now you know why.
> 
> ...


Is this breaking news??!!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Wow. That's quite an imagination you got there. LMAO
> Seems you even know less about the cab industry.
> That fantasy world you live in with your facts and figures and reasoning...it's no wonder you constantly complain and are forever miserable.


You failed to present a single fact that refuted my points about the taxi industry, zero, zip, nada, none.

It's a big time fail on your part considering the fact that you used to drive a cab and yet couldn't come up with a single fact in your rebuttal.

All you could muster was your very tired "you're a disgruntled worker" routine.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> I appreciate the detailed response and yes I am a current driver and founding member of the multi-millionaire Uber drivers club.
> 
> I understand all of your points but don’t draw the same conclusion. Cherry-picking by definition means turning down rides. Lower volume may me lower earnings, or it may not. I don’t know the exact answer. Yes it would be nice to choose the rides you want with perfect transparency about the ride. That does not however necessarily translate into higher earnings.


Either you didn't read my post all the way thru or you didn't comprehend it.

I made it clear that although an individual driver could earn more by cherrypicking, that's not the point of my post or the real issue for Uber and Lyft.

The REAL issue and nightmare for Uber and Lyft would take place when drivers as a GROUP cherrypick. You need to look no further than CA to see what happens when drivers were finally able to pick and choose their rides.

Use some common sense here. The reason Uber and Lyft have been so rabidly against showing destinations is because it would cost them more money, a lot more money.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> Cherry-picking by definition means turning down rides.


That's not what it means.

It means trying to get the best ones available.

Effective cherrypicking involves declining rides but it also involves accepting the CORRECT rides.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Quote:
"_Cherry-picking by definition means turning down rides._"

@Nats121 rebuttal:
"_That's not what it means.
Effective cherrypicking involves declining rides_"


Cant argue with THAT logic. LMAO




Nats121 said:


> You failed to present a single fact that refuted my points about the taxi industry, zero, zip, nada, none.


Because your points and reasoning were all so absurd.
But OK, I'll pick one...
You said "taxi drivers are prohibited from asking destinations".
I mean, where does one even begin to explain how ridiculous this notion is to someone who actually believea this.
And that's only part of it. LOL

These ideas and false narratives you dream up.......you are really 'out there'.



Nats121 said:


> All you could muster was your very tired "you're a disgruntled worker" routine.


Aren't you? It's ok. You can admit it.

My "routine" is not nearly as "tired" as your near 7000 repetitive posts of:
'Uber bad, and to show my defiance, I continue to partner with them, agreeing with every pay cut." LOL

You rebel you. LMAO
Vive la résistance !


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You said "taxi drivers are prohibited from asking destinations".


In the sentence before the "destinations" sentence, I said in many locales it was illegal for taxi drivers to screen their rides, which is a fact. In the sentence after the "destinations" sentence I said in many locales it was illegal for taxi drivers to cherrypick (another term for screening or asking destinations in advance).

The vast majority of readers don't need me to include the words "in advance" after the word "destinations" because they have common sense and know the meaning of my sentence without me typing the extra words.

I'm not about to include extraneous words in order to prevent a clueless, narcissistic shill from trying to take words out of context because he can't offer a factual rebuttal.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> In the sentence before the "destinations" sentence, I said in many locales it was illegal for taxi drivers to screen their rides, which is a fact. In the sentence after the "destinations" sentence I said in many locales it was illegal for taxi drivers to cherrypick (another term for screening or asking destinations in advance).
> 
> The vast majority of readers don't need me to include the words "in advance" after the word "destinations" because they have common sense and know the meaning of my sentence without me typing the extra words.
> 
> I'm not about to include extraneous words in order to prevent a clueless, narcissistic shill from trying to take words out of context because he can't offer a factual rebuttal.


I quoted your exact words.
Now I'm supposed to interpret what you meant to say?
This, after you jumped on me for using the word "happily", as you took it literally instead of getting the gist of what I was saying?
How about you apply your own 'rules' to yourself as well.
Wow. You'll find any excuse to complain and make yourself miserable.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Most Uber drivers are interested in maximizing their income and controlling their costs.
Some destinations aren’t worth driving to: the trip may not be profitable from a given pick-up location, and it may not be profitable to end up at the destination and then looking for the next ride from there.
Uber’s point is to disable driver discretion and force her to behave as an autonomous vehicle devoid of self-interest and simply doing what the Uber economic model demands to keep the system running for the benefit of Uber, at least until IPO.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Erik M said:


> Is this breaking news??!!


Actually it is, I had no idea that we were all getting raped liked this. I got into this business where it was an 80% to us and 20% them split and now these dirtbags are ripping off the people who got them this far by overcharging them three times the rate using the excuse that demand is high and then paying us .51 cents a mile and that’s a total scumbag move.

So yes it’s breaking news to a bunch of drivers who also didn’t know this.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Dude. Uber/Lyft was ripping off drivers years ago and you are only just realizing this?

And then following that with you are breaking the news to "a bunch of new drivers who also didn't know this". Um, if they are new drivers, then it's more than likely that they had no clue what the pay structure was like before they started, so they have nothing to compare with getting ripped off, unless it's that raw feeling in the backside. (I still have to wipe carefully)


----------

